# 18X



## Spectre6 (Nov 15, 2008)

Im planning on enlisting as 18X very soon. Im waiting for a medical waiver to come through (pin in my collarbone) sometime next week (I hope), and my recruiter says he thinks it will.

I decided to go for 18X after meeting some SF guys at a pistol/carbine course at Bragg, and I was also inspired by many of you on this forum.

Any tips/suggestions/help I can get from you guys would be fantastic at this point.. I know there is more than one way to get to 18x. My recruiter suggested enlisting as 11b, then going abn, then sf.. while another told me to go for 18x right from the get-go.

At this point im just hoping my waiver goes through. I have a sports medicine doc saying im 110% good to go. Full range of motion, ok for heavy lifting. Hopefully the Army will agree!


----------



## Hush (Nov 17, 2008)

Physical fitness...and mental stamina.   No matter what, never quit, no matter what anybody says.  Do not give up untill you are physically removed.  Everything is a test.  Set your mind straight with that, and you will pass.


----------



## Ajax (Nov 17, 2008)

Hush said:


> Physical fitness...and mental stamina.   No matter what, never quit, no matter what anybody says.  Do not give up untill you are physically removed.  Everything is a test.  Set your mind straight with that, and you will pass.



Hush, that's very good advice...but according to your profile you don't have any military experience.  How 'bout you leave this one to the guys that have already been 'assessed'?  Wearing a flight suit in a Mamba doesn't count.  I'm not trying to be a dick, but I wouldn't give flying lessons if I wasn't a pilot, ya dig?  It DOES take a little more than not quitting to make the grade.  Find someone, if they'll own up to it, that was a 21-day-non-select, or someone who says, "I was in the Q-course, but...." and you'll know what I'm talking about.

Spectre 6 (Call of Duty refererence?):  both avenues are good.  My personal opinion is that soldiers who spend some time in the trenches with another MOS, 11B or not, and then go to SFAS/SFQC have more to offer their teams and the regiment than 18X's.  If you were doing this to come to my team, I would tell you to take a Ranger contract, spend three or so years in Bn, and then slug out the SFQC.

On the other hand, the 18X program is not a cake walk and if you have the mental and intestinal fortitude to gut it out, you'd be welcome on my team.....conditionally.  From a recruit point of view, you may as well take the 18X contract.  If you fail, you'll end up in the infantry anyway, right?

For the injury.  This is a long term thing and we're talking about your career.  I suggest seeing a physical therapist and getting his/her professional opinion.  I know a guy pretty well who busted up his shoulder while wearing a heavy ruck, and rehabbed himself with Crossfit (feel free to chime in here if you're lurking buddy).  But he also knows what he's doing.  You don't want to go into either of these avenues of approach already broken and faking 100%.  Your body will let you know very quickly what it can or can't do.

Unless of course, you're already 100%, then all you have to do is not quit, right?  Being partially bionic myself, I can tell you that pins can be a serious pain on occasion.

Choke dee (thai for Good Luck).


----------



## Spectre6 (Nov 17, 2008)

Hey thanks for the replies guys, its hard to get good advice, so I really appreciate the input.

I may go the 11b route first, for the reasons you said (Ajax). I had considered option 40, but the steps to becoming a Ranger seem even less clear to me than 18x. It seems like becoming a Ranger is a much more solid stepping block to 18x or even private contracting work as far as I can see.

The Injury:
It was a simple clean collarbone break. I had no joint damage, no 'shoulder' pain of any kind. I just needed a pin to hold the parts together so they would heal correctly. I was actually told I could have the pin out (this was about 3 years ago) if it bothered me. It didnt bother me at all, so I never had it out. Now taking the pin out would be the equivilant of trying to break loose a rusted in bolt. It may have to be drilled out! 
The doc  who wrote my clearance is a sports medicine shoulder specialist, and gave me a full shoulder 'physical' and declaired me 100% fit and even wrote a second clearance for heavy lifting. I have never had any problems with the injury, aside from the initial crap. I do go hiking with civilian loads (maybe 20-30ish pounds) without any problems. I guess at this point the only way I can see if its going to be a problem is to try.

My recruiter should be here any moment for me to finally get evrything sent off and then ill just be waiting word from the Army docs I guess. I scored a 95% on the sample ASVAB, so hopefully that will improve my chances of getting the waiver approved.

Spectre6: From a really REALLY old video game that was spelled Spector that I cant even find reference too on google. 6 being reference to the size of the motor on the bike that I got my pin from!

If I was to go the option 40 route, do I have to indicate that when I enlist?


----------



## AWP (Nov 17, 2008)

Spectre6 said:


> If I was to go the option 40 route, do I have to indicate that when I enlist?



Yes. It will put RIP in your contract, but you still have to meet the standards to get there and stay there. Just like any other recruiting program if it isn't in your contract then don't sign it.


----------



## Ajax (Nov 17, 2008)

Last time I checked (which was a while ago, so I could very well be wrong), an ORIF (Open Reduction Internal Fixation, i.e. pins and/or plates) was disqualifying on the SF physical.  Hopefully that has changed, because it really should be on a case by case basis.  You can get all the metal put in you that your body can hold after you get to group, but not before.  Nonsensical Army-ness.  Hope it works out for you.


----------



## Spectre6 (Nov 17, 2008)

I asked about this in the army chat room on goarmy.com.. they told me with a wavier it was not a problem. I dont know how reliable that is however..

Im starting to thing going option 40 would be a good way to go, and then onto SF after I get some experience.


----------



## shortbrownguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Spectre6 said:


> I asked about this in the army chat room on goarmy.com.. they told me with a wavier it was not a problem. I dont know how reliable that is however..
> 
> Im starting to thing going option 40 would be a good way to go, and then onto SF after I get some experience.



11B with Airborne and choice of duty station would also be a good route. Putting yourself in a unit at Bragg kills to birds with one stone. You will get the expierience you need and are looking for, and it makes it easier to get to SFAS.


----------



## 275ANGER! (Nov 17, 2008)

I dug out the blue book just to give you an idea how long before you can try out for SFAS if you decide to try for Regiment. 

'05 Ranger Blue Book:
Assignment/Reassignment Procedures: A soldier assigned to the Regiment on an initial airborne assignment, as with other airborne units, will normally serve a 3-year tour yada yada yada... Rangers assigned, not on an initial airborne assignment, are required to serve 24 months. Request for reassignment with less than 24 months will be considered as an exception by the COC.  This includes assignment to Special Forces and yada yada. A Ranger may attend SFAS before serving 24 months with his COC approval, but PCS will not take place before 24 months...   After 24 months of service, the chain-of-command must allow the Ranger to request reassignment, unless there are other remaining service requirements such as incurred with skill enhancing school attendance. Normally reassignment will not take place during periods of RRF1, although the COC may grant these request if the Ranger gives them sufficient time to train the replacement.


As a side note usually at this 24 month period you could be a SGT/E-5 and knocked out a variety of schools like Jumpmaster and WLC; less schooling and more BANG BANG time with SF.


*None of your fucktards PM me asking about shit from the Blue book.

Mods- can one of you lovelies sticky this over on the Regiment thread


----------



## Noktrnal1 (Dec 13, 2008)

I would say go for the 11B and get RIP in your contract. If you dont get it, most likely they will be offering Ranger or SF at the end of OSUT. I wish I would of went for either after I was done. SF is the reason I went into the army. If you have any say, DO NOT go to a Mechanized unit(3rd or 4th ID,1st Cav). Try and get into a light Infantry unit(25th, 101, 82nd) You'll get alot more out of the light units then from a mechanized one. I her personal experience in a Mech unit and the whole "Death Before Dismount" thing just doesnt do it for me. Main reason I chose to be a dismount instead of a crew memeber. Soak up any info you can from everyone around you. Like Ajax said, find someone thats been through it and drill them for info. Thats the best way to get an inside look at what to look forward to when you get the chance to run with the best of them. Good luck on your journey. Don't quit either, when you think your done, give it a little more. Because you do have more left in you. Also try not to get cought up with the wrong crowd, its alot easier to do than you think. But yea, good luck man.


----------



## Viper1 (Dec 13, 2008)

I can only talk the initial assessment (SFAS) briefly.  There were a lot of good guys who came in as 18X in my class.  Pull your weight, do your best, take it one event at a time, and don't select yourself out.

Like Ajax said earlier, for anything else, see the guys here who are "walking the walk" as Quiet Professionals.  I can't comment on Q course or anything else.


----------



## pardus (Dec 13, 2008)

Spectre6, listen to Ajax, 275ANGER and shortbrownguy, even though the first two are confirmed fags. :2c:


----------

